

Test used by the British Secret Service to test observation skills... - cnamshspairne
https://www.mi5.gov.uk/careers/mobile-surveillance.aspx

======
tdrgabi
I probably stopped trying way to soon, but the tests assume a good (prior)
knowledge of London, right?

~~~
cnamshspairne
The observation test is the most interesting one - you don't need any
knowledge of London to do it. The map reading etc is a bit more problematic...

~~~
andrewingram
I got full marks on the map reading one, but I do know the area around
Waterloo and London Bridge pretty well.

------
dan_netwalker
....does noticing the "try a flash free test" link scores as a win, or it was
a bug?

